# playboy logo



## vato (16. April 2003)

hossa volkz ... frag mich grad woher ich das playboy logo in einer richtig schönen quali bekommen kann...umso grööser umso bessa  und auf der idee auf http://www.playboy.com raufzugehen kam ich auch schon 

könnts mir helfen 

thx

mfg


----------



## caesar (16. April 2003)

googlen - logo finden - in ein vektorprogramm importieren + nachzeichnen!

einfacher und schöner gehts gar nicht 

/caesar_


----------



## caesar (16. April 2003)

mit etwas mehr mühe - gaaaanz einfach! (5min arbeit)

/caesar_


----------



## vato (16. April 2003)

dank dir


----------



## war (26. April 2003)

hier ein großer logo  http://www.allposters.com/gallery.asp?aid=81977&item=300564


----------

